# دوائر Full Substractor و Full Adder



## بنت المعرفة (13 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم:
ممكن تشرحون لي ما هي دائرة Full Substractor ورسم الكتروني للدائرة ورمزها و حل هذه المسألة[(Design ciruct that Substract(96 from 48 ] ودائرة Full Adder ورسم الكتروني للدائرة ورمزها وحل هذه المسألة ايضا 
[(Design ciruct that Adder(96 from 48 ] اذا امكن ومشكور كل من يحاول المساعدة :84::84:


----------



## wefat (22 أبريل 2009)

أين الموضوع يا مهندسين ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## بنت المعرفة (24 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم :
اعضاء المنتدى المحترمون هذا عرض بوربوينت عن دوائر دوائر Full Substractor و Full Adder وشرح عنهما وان شاء الله في الايام القادمة اضع لكم حل الاسئلة الموجودة في هذه المشاركة .:84::84:


----------



## ريهام بهاء (29 يوليو 2010)

فين الموضوع يا جماعة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mohmmed4424 (5 أغسطس 2010)

أين الموضوع


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (6 أغسطس 2010)

الموضوع فى الملف المرفق فى المشاركة رقم 3


----------



## howkman (6 أغسطس 2010)

ماعرفت تضعين موضوع ثم الاجابه عنه 
ماغايتك بالضبط


----------



## ادور (6 أغسطس 2010)

لك كل التقدم والنجاح 
مشكورررررررررررر كتير لكم


----------



## eng mohamed salim (18 أبريل 2011)

شكرا


----------



## بنت المعرفة (19 أبريل 2011)

أشكر مروركم على الموضوع


----------

